# Picture overload!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh yay! i looooooooooove lots of pictures!! all the horses are very beautiful! I especially love the coloring on Sky and Hailey. I'm not that great of rider so don't feel bad!...but it all comes with time and practice!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Loveeeee the piccies! 
Hailey is my fav.  They are all so cute though!
Gorgeous horsies!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I love Magic's color. He's such a pretty black!! It's a shame he is lame now  

All in all, those are some pretty nice looking horses!! 

I am a horrible rider...if I try hard enough though, I can at least stay on the horse's back.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think you're too hard on yourself! We all have stuff to work on, but I think that you're a great rider, and you're very conscientious of how you ride. Cut yourself a break! 

Very Beautiful horses.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

ahh, thanks so much!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh wow...take the star off Libby, and she looks JUST like my first pony!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Aww <3
Libby's such a sweet mare, she's just really not working out. She has a lot of vices (spooking, bucking, bolting, and before she moved barns, starting a rearing problem). I talked to a trainer today, and she said she probaly tries so hard she panics. I agree. But still, I want to sell her, because I want her to go to a good home, that she'll want to do something, rather being forced to do what I want her to (jumping).


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Really hope you find a good home for her. They are all beautiful


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Same here. Thanks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Cheval said:


> So, here's some of my pictures.
> _Note: I do own a horse, but she's for sale, and it's hard for me to talk about her. These are on lesson horses, or my friends horses. _
> You can crit. on my riding, but I pretty much am aware of what I need to work on.
> Anyways, here we go!
> ...



LOL! sky-sky!! hehe! 

Thanks for saying such nice things about Maggers! lol! You have a GREAT position!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Feathers said:


> Wow, I love Magic's color. He's such a pretty black!! It's a shame he is lame now
> 
> All in all, those are some pretty nice looking horses!!
> 
> I am a horrible rider...if I try hard enough though, I can at least stay on the horse's back.


Magic's my babyy!!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Mag!
I don't know about my position, though


----------



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, amazing horses. Libby looks gorgoeus, and all of us have things we need to work on . Hope you can find the right home for Libby, and a new horse (if you're looking for one).


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

